# CCI Winchester WRF .22



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have 2 boxes of CCI Winchester WRF .22 ammo (50 count in each box) $9 a box. This cartridge is made for Winchester Model 1890 and 1906 rifles.


----------

